# S13 CA18DET Engine Oil Recommendations



## jackchoo (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi,

I'm going for my oil change in about a week and want to know if its good for me to switch to synthetic on this old car. I just got this car not too long ago. Any experience on this appreciated.

I hear that synthetics do a better job in lubricating and extending engine life but leaks like crazy on an old engine like the CA18DET. How true is this? 

Anyone out there with a CA18DET and happily using synthetics?

Thanks!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Mobil 1 synthetic 15w50 or so, with a half quart of Lucas oil stabilizer is what most CA guys use in the states.


----------



## jackchoo (Jul 15, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> Mobil 1 synthetic 15w50 or so, with a half quart of Lucas oil stabilizer is what most CA guys use in the states.



Thanks..any problems with leaking? What will be better for the tropics? Say like weather in South Florida or something. Thats similar to our climate here in South East Asia....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It can happen. 
Maybe use a blend oil (semi synthetic). To be honest using high quality mineral oil in a standard CA will be fine. You are not going to do much more damage to a 15yo motor.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> Mobil 1 synthetic 15w50 or so, with a half quart of Lucas oil stabilizer is what most CA guys use in the states.


^^^^^


----------

